# WD45 hydraulics



## galaxiemn19 (Feb 5, 2015)

My WD45 is having issues with the hydraulics. I have a trip bucket loader on the tractor and was using it to clear snow when the hydraulics locked up. This has happened in the past and I have fixed this by turning flow adjustment all the way in and back out. But the other day the hydraulics just quit working. I could lower the loader but not raise it. After a day of rest it started working again but not a fast and the pump chatters. Then after about an hour of use it quit again. Any suggestions on where to look to solve the problem?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man I am just reaching outa the sky here but are you getting air into your hydraulic system somehow? 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## galaxiemn19 (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think it's air, but I can't rule that out! With the hydraulics running slower after the trouble started, I'm wondering if the pump needs some attention! The pump chatters like it does when you overload the bucket or reach the end of the cylinders. When the hydraulic quit, the pump is silent.


----------



## Duey (IA) (Jul 23, 2010)

It is very possible the rack of sleeves and/or valves are stuck in the bore. Between the sleeves is located a spring washer. Over time, this spring disintegrates. The pieces of this washer can freeze the sleeves ore the valves in the sleeves. Turning the flow adjustment screw all the way in then back out can sometimes dislodge the stuck valves. My guess is you will have to disassemble the pump and clean the valves and sleeves so they move freely in the bore of the pump. On my web site I have the parts break down and some tips.

http://dueyschutter.freeservers.com/photo3.html


----------

